

Nintendo is making games for smartphones - carlchenet
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-nintendo-dena-20150317-story.html

======
nitin_flanker
>This doesn’t mean we’ll be seeing the original "Super Mario Bros." leaping
onto smartphones anytime soon, though

Super Mario is already on phones. One can download it from Google Play. The
game provides same game play and same mission and it looks perfectly optimized
for smartphones.

